# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус на сайте, генерирующий ссылки на магазин. Помогите!

## chernykh

Добрый день.


Помогите пожалуйста.
На сайте https://cae-cube.ru/ завелся вирус.


В Директе в Статистике обхода каждый день появляются надписи подобного типа:
Air-Jordan-2-21-Countdown-Package-GS-323943-993gs-post-gebzgf.htm N / a ⇒ 404
/Air-Jordan-I-1-Gucci-OG-GS-332550-025-Black-Gym-Red-Gorge-Green-White-pointer-tjxkgp.htm N / a ⇒ 404
/Nike-Air-Force-1-Low-Futura-White-318775-112-White-White-Team-Orange-Dark-Obsidian-reference-fudkga.htm N / a ⇒ 404
и т.п.

В Search Console:
air-jordan-14-graphite-chartreuse-list-dqkhcp.htm 404
soldes-prix.php/a%3Fchristian-louboutin-hommes-rantus.htm?christian-louboutin-pensee-mary-jane.htm 404
soldes-prix.php/a?christian-louboutin-ptale-rose.htm 404
и т.п.

и Гугл соответственно начинает ругаться: “На сайте стало значительно больше URL, которые возвращают код 404 (страница не найдена). ”

Через robots.txt я заблокировал индексацию (Disallow: /soldes-prix.php?), но ссылки продолжают генерироваться.

Может кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким? Что делать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Nikitosick

"Через robots.txt я заблокировал индексацию (Disallow: /soldes-prix.php?), но ссылки продолжают генерироваться."

Аналогичная проблема была у меня https://payto.pro/, закрывал через 

<meta name="robots" content="noindex, nofollow">


или просто попросите программиста посмотреть о цене это от 20$ по СНГ :Smiley:

----------


## Aleksandra

Здравствуйте!

Проблема еще актуальна?

----------


## chernykh

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Проблема еще актуальна?


Здравствуйте.
Да, актуальна.

----------


## Aleksandra

Странно что тема созданная месяц назад появилась здесь только сейчас. Вы ее в другом разделе создавали, а потом кто-то из модераторов перенес?

У вас хостинг, виртуальный или выделенный (физический) сервер? Какая CMS используется (если используется и версия) на сайте? Когда была замечена проблема? На текущий момент Ваш сайт вообще не открывается. Давно так?

----------


## chernykh

> Странно что тема созданная месяц назад появилась здесь только сейчас. Вы ее в другом разделе создавали, а потом кто-то из модераторов перенес?
> 
> У вас хостинг, виртуальный или выделенный (физический) сервер? Какая CMS используется (если используется и версия) на сайте? Когда была замечена проблема? На текущий момент Ваш сайт вообще не открывается. Давно так?



Честно говоря, не знаю.

Виртуальный хостинг у hts. Последняя Joomla. Около года. Всегда открывался и открывается. Около года.

----------


## Aleksandra

Сегодня как минимум один раз не открылся. Проблеме уже год, а Вы только обратились за помощью? Странно...

Для полного анализа по-любому нужен полный бэкап сайта вместе с БД или удаленный доступ к панели управления хостингом. Если Вы готовы его предоставить или сделать бэкап самостоятельно, то отпишитесь в теме. Другого варианта решения вопроса нет.

----------

